# HyperX Cloud microphone problem



## desenne (Jan 8, 2015)

So i just bought this new headset. The problem is that people on skype can't hear me, the microphone is so low that when i scream they barely hear me. All the slides are max, the mic boost is on. I got the new realtek drivers so i don't know why its not working properly. :sad:

Please help 
all suggestions welcome


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Test the microphone on a different application. How does it function there?


----------



## desenne (Jan 8, 2015)

It does this on all of them. I can sound of the mic level in the control pannel and its really low when i shout.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you check the volume under Control panel > Sounds and Recordings > Recording?

Also see if a microphone boost helps:

Microphone issue (Too quiet, even on max settings) - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## desenne (Jan 8, 2015)

As i said in my first message, ive checked the settings, they are all at 100% nothing muted and mic boost doesnt help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the mic on another computer and/or test a different mic on that computer. This will confirm if there is a mic or PC issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

After following Jim's suggestion, if it happens to be the microphone then claim your warranty.


----------



## desenne (Jan 8, 2015)

Soooo i took it the the store, and asked if they could test to know if it was a problem with the mic or with the computer. Non are. When a take a recording for myself trough windows it works fine, when i go on skype, its ****. What the hell...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's working in Windows, then its not a hardware or driver issue. Most likely cause is Skype is not configured properly.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Skype is known for lack of compatibility for microphones.

I would attempt a clean uninstall of Skype then reinstall.


----------



## Barkimapanda1 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am unfortunately having this same problem, but it not only doesn't work with Skype, it doesn't work with Teamspeak either. When i record my own voixe it sounds fine though. :sad:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Configuration issue with Skype/Teamspeak or a conflict between the two. Uninstall both, reboot, and then install only one and test.

The voice recording proves the hardware and drivers are working properly.


----------

